# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Reviving a Ficus Pumila

## TeenyToad

Hey guys! 

I ordered some plants from Joshs Frogs a while back that all arrived pretty healthy (except my fern). 

I've been keeping them in little pots by a window as I finish my new vivarium. They all seem to be doing pretty great. A few days ago, someone shut the blinds, and I came back home and my Ficus Pumila (creeping fig) was dead. This is one of my favorite plants. I moved all of my plants to my viv, still in their pots, so they would receive consistent lighting. 

Is there any chance that I can revive my Creeping Fig? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Is there any growth left on it? Gotta pic??


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## TeenyToad

I don't think there's new growth, but it's hard to tell. Should I remove all of the dead leaves and/or stems? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

No. I know this is going to sound weird. But leave it be. Place the pot in your tank and give it a week or so water it (not mist) when the 1/2" of soil gets dry. It may come back. It just takes patience. I have a stem I left in my tank since February and it is just starting to throw new shoots 
Plants are funny things. Sometimes you just need to let them do their own thing on their own timetable. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## TeenyToad

Yay, hope!  :Smile:  Just so I'm understanding you clearly, are you saying wait a week to water? That sounds counterproductive, but then again, I'm not the plant genie =P


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

No. It should start to perk back up in a week or so. Maybe a few more. Hard to say. But water it when the top of the soil feels dry. When you start to get new growth, let it grow out a few inches before doing anything with it. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

If it does die on you, I will send you some ficus 'lance leaf', one of Lynn's favorite plants  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## TeenyToad

That sounds great, thank you so much Bill! I'll keep you updated on the progress  :Smile:  If I do see new growth, should I still leave alone the dead leaves?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Once you start seeing new growth, THEN you can trim off any dead stuff to allow them plant to focus all it's energy on the new growth. But I would wait until you see new growth for that. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Happy Frog

I'm not sure of the Ficus species you have, there are a number of them.  I have Ficus repens growing all over the place.  It's the vine, crawling variety.

I'm in Central California and I can send you plenty already growing.  Just let me know.  I also have tons of Pellionia repens that grows crazy like Pothos.

I have found out over the last three years of keeping dart frogs that most of the tropical plants that are sold in stores take off like crazy once they get into a dart frog type of environment.  Warm temperatures, high humidity and any little bit of light.  The ficus species I have does extremely well inside a dart frog vivarium.  It does need to be under the light wherever you plant it.

----------


## bill

Christina, what's the word on this one?


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## TeenyToad

Sorry, I just saw this post! The one I have is a vine  :Smile:  I don't have money for any plants right now, but will in the next month. I get paid monthly. Will you still have extra? 




> I'm not sure of the Ficus species you have, there are a number of them.  I have Ficus repens growing all over the place.  It's the vine, crawling variety.
> 
> I'm in Central California and I can send you plenty already growing.  Just let me know.  I also have tons of Pellionia repens that grows crazy like Pothos.
> 
> I have found out over the last three years of keeping dart frogs that most of the tropical plants that are sold in stores take off like crazy once they get into a dart frog type of environment.  Warm temperatures, high humidity and any little bit of light.  The ficus species I have does extremely well inside a dart frog vivarium.  It does need to be under the light wherever you plant it.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TeenyToad

> Christina, what's the word on this one?
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


Still nothing, Bill. I've been watering consistently, but have yet to see new growth. I'm hoping that it'll revive, I love that plant! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Sometimes it takes a while. I have had f. Pumila take over a month to show new growth. Patience  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Tongue Flicker

@Bill: don't you just love it when dead-like stems start sprouting new growth after months of being dead  :Big Grin:

----------


## bill

Absolutely!!! It's like a miracle of life!!  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## TeenyToad

I'm channeling all of my patience into this one! Building a vivarium takes a TON of patience and time, so I'm sure I can manage this  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy Frog

> Sorry, I just saw this post! The one I have is a vine  I don't have money for any plants right now, but will in the next month. I get paid monthly. Will you still have extra? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't need any money for anything.  Just PM me.  I can send you a bunch of different plants.  I already made some cuttings for you of my two types of ficus and have them planted in net pots.  I can also send you crypto pups along with the Pellionia repens.

----------

TeenyToad

----------


## TeenyToad

> I don't need any money for anything.  Just PM me.  I can send you a bunch of different plants.  I already made some cuttings for you of my two types of ficus and have them planted in net pots.  I can also send you crypto pups along with the Pellionia repens.


Are you serious?! You are awesome!!!!  :Smile:  I will PM you  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Ok Christina, time for my weekly checkin. Anything new growing??


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## TeenyToad

Haha, you're awesome, Bill! No new growth yet, but I've been watering it consistently and keeping my fingers crossed! I'll (hopefully) be finishing all construction on the viv this weekend (I took a little break for finals/vacation). So, hopefully once I get it planted and established, it'll grow!!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Sweet! If you need anything, let me know. I'm gonna need to trim some stuff in a couple weeks  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## TeenyToad

Awesome, thanks! My other plants are doing really well. I have them in little Eco pots in the viv. All of my moss had died, though. I'm taking it as a sign to be some other cool mosses that'll really flourish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

I have some java moss for you. It may be Christmas moss. It's growing in a clump in the back of my aquatic tank. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## TeenyToad

Seriously? That's awesome! Java is for the water portion, correct? I also read that it'll attach to wood and rocks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

It will  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## TeenyToad

Cool! I also read that buying "tropical moss" is a great choice. I'm not sure of the specific name, but I always see it labeled as that. I need something for the land portion that'll really flourish. Would you recommend this type? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

absolutely. Black jungle has some of the best sheet moss around. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## TeenyToad

Awesome! So I'll be ordering the sheet ASAP, and the java from you whenever it's available. I'm not too sure on how to "plant" water mosses though, hmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

It is as easy as placing it in a nice humid spot. It will grow on it's own.  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## TeenyToad

Am I correct in assuming that it'll only grow in water, or soggy environments? I wanted to tie some to a couple big rocks in the water portion  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Oh, it will thrive under water. Or as a marginal. In dart tanks, it flourishes all over the place due to the high humidity. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## TeenyToad

Around what humidity level? I'm going to buy a Mist King and attempt to keep the humidity level pretty high.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

80%+


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## TeenyToad

Awesome. Thanks again, Bill! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

